# What's your favourite "can't be surpassed" score / film combination?



## JohnG (Jun 19, 2014)

Criteria have to be:

1. Film is good / important / you just love it (so it doesn't have to be good or important but that's nice too).

2. Score is perfect for the movie, maybe sophisticated in one way or another but not necessarily.

3. Score composed for the movie, so not "2001" or "The Shining," great though the music and score may be.

For me it has to be "The Mission" with Morricone's marvelous score, but "The Road to Perdition" is also right up there. Love that weird, "Mr. Rance" cue. Scary.

In comedies, could be "Back to the Future," which is a bit dated, I guess, but still a very cleverly put together film with a score by Alan Silvestri that I admire.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 19, 2014)

In no particular order:

To Kill A mockingbird (probably #1) Jaws; Basic Instinct; Psycho; Rocky; Summer of '42; The Man Who Knew Too Much; Raiders Of The Lost Ark, for starters


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 19, 2014)

Shadow of the Vampire 
Once Upon a Time in the West
Psycho


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 19, 2014)

Star Wars (1977)
LOTR - all of them


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 19, 2014)

The Shawshank Redemption
Star Wars (first one)
How To Train Your Dragon
Erin Brockovich
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
A Very Long Engagement (score is repetitive, but fabulous so still counts)
United 93


----------



## ghostnote (Jun 19, 2014)

The Fugitive
Schindlers List
There Will Be Blood
Memoirs of a Geisha
Cast Away


----------



## joed (Jun 19, 2014)

The Fellowship of the Ring
Star Wars (the first one)
Silence of the Lambs


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 19, 2014)

The theme for Orca is glorious but have you watched it? As an adult? Maybe I'm not seeing what you're seeing.


----------



## njO (Jun 19, 2014)

If I should pick just one, it would be

Baaria (Morricone).


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jun 19, 2014)

The Dark Knight Rises... My own personal favorite, and i think, the greatest modern epic in the truest sense of the word. The rewatchability/relistenability factor and the whole package is just perfect. As for the score, the Bane "Building Chaos" motif (Chromatically climbing lines, piling over one another, heard over The Bane Rhythm) is just about the closest thing to what a H.Zimmer-Hitchcock collaboration would sound like... 

Credit where credit is due in modern times...


----------



## G.E. (Jun 19, 2014)

- LOTR (Howard Shore)
- Braveheart (James Horner)
- A beautiful mind (James Horner) 

And if I could also add TV series to the list it would be Battlestar Galactica by Bear McCreary.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 19, 2014)

Rosenman's "The Lord of the Rings"


----------



## Vin (Jun 19, 2014)

_The Shawshank Redemption_, _Inception_, _Back to the Future_, _Drive_, _Matrix_, _Cloud Atlas_, _Mr. Nobody_. I'm sure that I'll add _Interstellar_ to this list very soon.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 19, 2014)

The Godfather/Nino Rota - It's just very classy

Although in reality on a different day I'd probably say one of about ten others.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 19, 2014)

I am glad John brought this up. Today is my wife and my 38th wedding anniversary, so we just watched "Summer Of '42" on iTunes.

Both the film and the score are every bit as lovely as I remembered.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 19, 2014)

Mahlon @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> Rosenman's "The Lord of the Rings"



Very funny. o/~


----------



## José Herring (Jun 19, 2014)

There are so many. But, the one that I never forget is Jerry Goldsmiths The Secret of Nihm. I just never thought that a cartoon could handle music like that. I've only seen the film once and I still can't get it out of my head.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Lsqz1bjd-0


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 19, 2014)

SilentBob @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> givemenoughrope @ Thu Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > The theme for Orca is glorious but have you watched it? As an adult? Maybe I'm not seeing what you're seeing.
> ...



Can't disagree with that.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 19, 2014)

Very interesting lists some have. A few movies I've never seen, a couple I never even heard of, so it's great for me!


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jun 19, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> I am glad John brought this up. Today is my wife and my 38th wedding anniversary.


 Just hijacking this bit, always inspiring to know this still exists! A life well-lived! Congratulations sir!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 19, 2014)

Also Takemitsu score to "Ran". One that was burned into my memory again after only seeing it once when it came out. I didn't even like filmmusic until I heard this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGG7yC3eB_Y


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 19, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> Mahlon @ Thu Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Rosenman's "The Lord of the Rings"
> ...



I was being serious!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 19, 2014)

Rosenman was an excellent composer.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 19, 2014)

josejherring @ 19th June 2014 said:


> Also Takemitsu score to "Ran". One that was burned into my memory again after only seeing it once when it came out. I didn't even like filmmusic until I heard this one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGG7yC3eB_Y



You're right -- it is an epic movie (though it's epic in length, too, so be prepared). 

Is that the all-time greatest battle scene ever filmed?


----------



## JohnG (Jun 19, 2014)

njO @ 19th June 2014 said:


> If I should pick just one,



you don't have to pick just one!

Though top five might be a reasonable number. 

no rules, really, just a great film and a great score -- not one or the other.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 19, 2014)

Mahlon @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> RiffWraith @ Thu Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Mahlon @ Thu Jun 19 said:
> ...



Were not!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 19, 2014)

(Forgot BTTF - absolutely)


----------



## Daryl (Jun 19, 2014)

For me it's either BTTF or ET, Love both movies, and never tire of watching them.

D


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 19, 2014)

Alexander Nevsky and Ivan the Terrible both scored by Prokofiev for Eisenstein.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 19, 2014)

Capricorn One by Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## The Darris (Jun 19, 2014)

No order

Amelie (Yann Tiersen) <-- Saw him in concert two days ago...amazing.
E.T. The Extraterrestrial, Schindler's List (Williams)
Psycho, Vertigo, and NxNW (Bernard Herrmann)
Forest Gump (Silvestri)
Edward Scissorhands (Elfman)
Alien (Goldsmith)

I will add more if I can think of any more 'important' movies.


----------



## njO (Jun 19, 2014)

> you don't have to pick just one!
> 
> Though top five might be a reasonable number.



I know John.  If I should give you 5 then I would say:

Baaria (E.Morricone)
LOTR (H.Shore)
The Godfather (N.Rota)
Metropolis (G.Huppertz)
Out of Africa (J.Barry)

I will be checking out some of the choices from you other guys, to see what I have missed out on.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 19, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> Mahlon @ Fri Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > RiffWraith @ Thu Jun 19 said:
> ...



Were too! ^>|


----------



## AC986 (Jun 20, 2014)

I always like film music thats going forward and not some weak willied Mary Mary quite contrary stuff that meanders it's way through a crappy movie.

This music says to me There's a gun pointed at your face. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kYR3lxQti4


----------



## AC986 (Jun 20, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> To Kill A mockingbird (probably #)



Yes that's a wonderful piece of Americana. Excellent choice. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u0nzKbUgw4

If you want pull the heartstrings, get into 3/4 time as fast as you can.


----------



## fiestared (Jun 20, 2014)

-Deer Hunters-Stanley Myers
-Lawrence of Arabia-Maurice Jarre
-Psycho-Bernard Herrmann
-Gunfight at the O.K. Corral-Dimitri Tiomkin
-Les Aventuriers-François de Roubaix


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 20, 2014)

OK, the first film was wonderful and the score fantastic. But…..

…in the second one Han Solo got frozen! And Darth Vader is Luke Skywalker's father? And those awesome enormous Imperial Walkers? How about the fantastic lighting in the carbon freezing chamber as the light sabre fight begins? 'I love you' - 'I know'. 'The Imperial March' is born. We meet 'Yoda' (I still prefer the puppet version best). 'The Asteroid Field' becomes one of the most jaw dropping film cues I'd ever heard (still is) AND…..

..I was about 12 years old at the time when I saw it at the cinema.

Nothing is ever going to compete with that coming together of events.

I humbly submit 'The Empire Strikes Back' for your consideration.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 20, 2014)

Empire Strikes Back was, this month, voted as Empire (!) magazine's favourite ever movie, so you're in good company. Though I like it a lot, to me it doesn't hold a candle to #1, either film or score. As a film it has great moments and good character stuff, but the overall narrative is unsatisfying not least of which is that IT HAS NO ENDING, its like they just run out of film. It just has a revelation and a cliffhanger, which doesn't count imo. It's less like a self contained movie, more like an episode in a cool TV series.

The score of TESB is of course fabulous (and hey, it introduces the legendary Imperial March, which never existed in film 1), but it somehow never reaches the emotional heights of #1 for me. Also there's something about the sound of the score in #1 - it's super-present, like you're standing in the middle of the orchestra, but older sounding too. I kinda like that, it somehow makes it more arresting. But in the final analysis, I probably prefer the score of #1 cos I prefer the film, which can stand alone and is the perfect heroes journey. The score of #1 somehow IS the movie, the soul of it. Can't explain it I just know I want to inexplicably blub when I hear the Battle Of Yavin cos I'm suddenly 10 years old again having my mind blown.


----------



## Cruciform (Jun 20, 2014)

Gladiator
The Fellowship of the Ring
The Matrix
Thin Red Line
Schindler's List
The Pianist
Saving Private Ryan
The Godfather


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 20, 2014)

You can't just have one though can you 

If I could pick one other…….

Ben Hur (1959 version)

You can keep your cgi. Nothing it can do can match the sweep and scope of real sets and little model ships burning on the sea….

….and if anyone has ever surpassed Miklos Rosza's brilliant music I haven't heard it.

'This is the day Judah'.

(also 'The Magnificent Seven' and 'The Big Country' - great scores and great films in perfect harmony)….


----------



## Rv5 (Jun 20, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> You can't just have one though can you



It is hard to list one!!

Can't not say Star Wars and LotR.

The Crow - Graeme Revell. His use of the Duduk to paint a world of 'the other' (Eric back from the dead), the solo trumpet for the cop nodding toward film noir, the lush strings playing the love theme that then echoes as Eric plays guitar on top of the rooftops, the 'heavenly' voices that comes in as Eric find his angel-named cat Gabriel. I love the score it works so well for the film, draws the audience into the dark, twisted world allowing us to empathise with the protagonist by connecting us to his feelings, also helping to justify his actions.

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon - the beauty of the cinematography, choreography and story is wonderfully echoed by Tan Dun's score. The way the movement of the characters and their weapons is echoed or highlighted with the score is amazing. I think this connects the viewer not only to the action, but to the meaning behind the action too, what's at stake for them. The theme moves the soul!

Bladerunner - Vangelis. We're again transported to a fantasy world and the music helps with the suspension of disbelief. The 'tears in rain' scene is just incredible, the music perfect.

Honourable mention - not a film but the Star Trek (2009) trailer using Two Steps From Hell's music Freedom Fighters. A blockbuster trailer using just one piece throughout and it just works so well. Two Steps From Hell's music has such identity, here it seems the perfect match; massive, emotive, impressive, quality, iconic.


----------



## Farkle (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay, I'll TRY to keep it to 5. 

Funny enough, I just finished my syllabus for my film music history and Aesthetics class I'm teaching in the fall, so I have all of these films tucked away in my brain.

The Sea Hawk - Korngold
King Kong - Steiner
To Kill a Mockingbird - Bernstein, Elmer.
The River Wild - Goldsmith
Star Trek: The Motion Picture - Goldsmith
Aliens - Horner
Raiders of the Lost Ark - Williams
Back to the Future - Silvestri
House of Sand and Fog - Horner
The Omen - Goldsmith

Okay... maybe a bit MORE than 5. And that's just the tip of the iceberg! 

Mike


----------



## chibear (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry like others I can't pick just one, so in the order I remember seeing them (ya I'm that old)

El Cid
King of Kings
Ben Hur
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
Once Upon a Time in the West
Once Upon a Time in America
Lawrence of Arabia
Star Wars
The Mission
Legends of the Fall
Gladiator
LOTR

Of these IMO there are 2 Soundtrack albums in which the strength of their music and production allows them to stand out as artworks: Gladiator & Legends of the Fall.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 20, 2014)

chibear @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> El Cid



Do you have the Tadlow Music re-recording of the complete score? Truly stunning….

http://www.tadlowmusic.com/2010/11/el-cid/


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 20, 2014)

In no particular order:

Alien - Goldsmith
Blade - Isham
The Fog - Carpenter
Batman Begins - Zimmer
Once Upon A Time In The West - Morricone
Sorcerer - Tangerine Dream


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 20, 2014)

I could think of tons, but one that would be on top of my list is "Psycho".

and "The Birds".


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 20, 2014)

Planet Of The Apes, Jerry Goldsmith

Sparticus, Alex North

The Day The Earth Stood Still, Bernard Herrmann

Superman, John Williams


----------



## Farkle (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh, right! Forgot about Hermann!

"North by Northwest"
"Psycho"
"Citizen Kane"

SOOO good!

Mike


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 20, 2014)

Only got 4 so far so will also choose 'The Great Escape' 

Next time I watch it I know Steve McQueen will finally make it over that fence.....


----------



## SergeD (Jun 20, 2014)

I love many of the scores/films already suggested above.

But for the combination of both, something organic, 

Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence
and the beautiful Quest For fire


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 20, 2014)

I keep thinking of them - Thelma and Louise. Love that film so much.

Opening scene - a diner. Louise, a waitress, serves too young women. "Kinda young to be smoking aren't ya? Ruins your sex drive". Whatever, they non-verbally reply.

Cut to Louise on the phone in the diner kitchen. She lights a cigarette.

How to establish character with comedy in 20 seconds flat, and it never dips from there. There's a lot of commercial music in it too, but rctec makes those southwest landscapes. And still think it's Ridley Scott's best film - cos its the best script. OK, joint with Alien. Better than Blade Runner.

Oh oh and one more on my list - Terminator 2.

I'm trying to pick scores that the moment I hear them the evoke the soul of a film I love, be it a popcorn flick or something more weighty. Great thread, this.


----------



## Tatu (Jun 20, 2014)

Lot's of John Williams scores to choose from... I'll mention Indiana Jones and Temple of Doom; Brilliant score and it sounds just perfect. I wish they'd publish "Slave Children's Crusade" as a study score.

And then; 
James Horner - Avatar


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 20, 2014)

'The Burbs'

Jerry Goldsmith's score is an absolute hoot and the film is just brilliant. What's Joe Dante up to these days?

I'm over budget, but also 'Goldfinger' and 'The Ipcress File' (wouldn't want to neglect John Barry)…..

'The Pink Panther'

…..I'll stop there. For now…...


----------



## PMortise (Jun 20, 2014)

My 5 (as of today  )
• The Mission - I've convinced people who've never seen this movie to watch it by playing snippets of the score from my phone. :lol: 
• Star Wars - duh
• LoTR - double duh
• Gladiator - Through and through, but "Am I Not Merciful?" was one of those perfect dialog/music/pacing moments.
• Finding Neverland - An example of music as the "unseen actor" that nails the part and never breaks character.


----------



## doctornine (Jun 20, 2014)

Diva
Betty Blue
Nosferatu ( Herzog version )
Aguirre
Vampyros Lesbos
Bladerunner
A Clockwork Orange
Shaft
The Whicker Man ( The original of course, not the remake !!!!! )
Kelly's Heroes
Dirty Harry
The Crow
Ghost In The Shell
Holy Mountain


…. how's that for an eclectic list ?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 20, 2014)

Pretty good. You forgot Suspiria, Zombie, Machinegun McCain and Tetsuo The Iron Man.


----------



## Allegro (Jun 20, 2014)

Lion King.
Yes, this tells a lot about my age but Lion King!


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 20, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> Pretty good. You forgot Suspiria, Zombie, Machinegun McCain and Tetsuo The Iron Man.



Yep,
Suspiria - Incredible music!


----------



## doctornine (Jun 20, 2014)

guitarman1960 @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> givemenoughrope @ Fri Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty good. You forgot Suspiria, Zombie, Machinegun McCain and Tetsuo The Iron Man.
> ...



DOH.

Yes, how could I forget Suspiria. Hey. it's friday evening, give a guy a break


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually like Profondo Rosso (Deep Red) more than Suspiria but they're all very cool. I saw Goblin play last year in LA on their first (!) US tour. it was awesome. I'm still deaf.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow that must have been awesome! Tenebrae is also really good!


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 20, 2014)

Just remembered another classic!

Southern Comfort - Ry Cooder


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 20, 2014)

guitarman1960 @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> Just remembered another classic!
> 
> Southern Comfort - Ry Cooder



Also 'Paris, Texas'


----------



## Jaap (Jun 20, 2014)

For me in no particular order:

Braveheart (Horner)
Hannibal (Zimmer)
How To Train Your Dragon (Powell)
The Perfume (Tykwer, Klimer & Heil) - really standout score that never got the attention it deserved in my opinion)
First Harry Potter (Williams)
Munich (also Williams)
Intouchables (Einaudi)


----------



## JohnG (Jun 20, 2014)

doctornine @ 20th June 2014 said:


> Diva
> Betty Blue
> Nosferatu ( Herzog version )
> Aguirre
> ...



Indeed -- eclectic. But not if you're a Satan worshipper.

wait -- Shaft???


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 20, 2014)

Gotta love Satan.

The Devil Rides Out (James Bernard)
The Ninth Gate (Wojceich Kilar)
Rosemary’s Baby (Krzysztof Komeda)
Prince of Darkness (John Carpenter)
The Omen, of course...


----------



## JohnG (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, I wouldn't call either The Omen or Planet of the Apes great films, but they are still surprisingly entertaining.

And another thing, apart from Jerry Goldsmith's amazing, amazing scoring makes POTA still watchable: it actually asks a Big Question, like "what makes a human a human?"

I like movies that at least try to reach a little. Like that crazy Moulin Rouge. I don't know what they were thinking, and I don't love it, but I REALLY appreciate audacity like that.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 20, 2014)

House of Cards. Best show on television (Netflix), and Jeff Beal's scoring is fantastic. I don't know if it's my favorite "can't be surpassed," but I love it.

And for classics, Patton.


----------



## ghostnote (Jun 21, 2014)

Forgot to mention:
Jackie Chan - The Young Master. Best Kung-Fu Comedy score IMO.


----------



## CharlesB (Jun 21, 2014)

_Star Trek: The Motion Picture_. Goldsmith really carries the weight of this film (which is substantial) on his shoulders. Astounding score on many levels, especially considering the circumstances under which it was written.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1Cvyrvxlbk


----------



## chibear (Jun 21, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> chibear @ Fri Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > El Cid
> ...



Nope, but going shopping. Thanks :D


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 21, 2014)

chibear @ Sat Jun 21 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > chibear @ Fri Jun 20 said:
> ...



Hope you enjoy it  Is that the most beautiful love theme ever written? I think it could be….


----------



## AC986 (Jun 21, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Fri Jun 20 said:


> Gotta love Satan.
> 
> The Devil Rides Out (James Bernard)



James Barnard. 

The King of the Rising Semi Tones. (that's not a film, that's James Barnard btw)


----------



## JohnG (Jun 21, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ 20th June 2014 said:


> chibear @ Fri Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > El Cid
> ...




Wow. Very impressive. This music respects Spain's musical tradition, and doesn't feel like a parody or condescension, the latter all too common when going for "local flavour."


----------



## Shubus (Jun 21, 2014)

josejherring @ Thu Jun 19 said:


> Also Takemitsu score to "Ran". One that was burned into my memory again after only seeing it once when it came out. I didn't even like filmmusic until I heard this one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGG7yC3eB_Y


How well I remember RAN. I was in Japan for the world premiere.


----------



## Shubus (Jun 22, 2014)

CharlesB @ Sat Jun 21 said:


> _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_. Goldsmith really carries the weight of this film (which is substantial) on his shoulders. Astounding score on many levels, especially considering the circumstances under which it was written.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1Cvyrvxlbk



Glad to know I'm not the only one who loves this score! The Klingon theme is one of Goldsmith' most haunting themes.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 22, 2014)

Can't believe if they haven't been mentioned or maybe I just missed it:

Italian Job
Usual Suspects


----------



## Jaap (Jun 22, 2014)

chillbot @ Sun Jun 22 said:


> Can't believe if they haven't been mentioned or maybe I just missed it:
> 
> Italian Job
> Usual Suspects



Oh yeah, the Usual Suspects!m o-[][]-o o=? (also just one of the best damn movies ever made)


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jun 23, 2014)

Some of my favorites (in no particular order):

Star Wars - John Williams
Braveheart - James Horner
Gladiator - Hans Zimmer
Forest Gump - Alan Silvestri
The Polar Express - Alan Silvestri
Titanic - James Horner
Finding Nemo - Thomas Newman
Shawshank Redemption - Thomas Newman
Jaws - John Williams
Indiana Jones - John Williams
The Rocketeer - James Horner
Mr Holland's Opus - Michael Kamen
The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly - Ennio Morricone

I'm sure there are many others I'm not thinking of right now.


----------



## Ganvai (Jun 23, 2014)

For movies:

Blade Runner
Braveheart

But really the best Score that fits perfectly to it's "media" is *"The Last Of Us" by Gustavo Santaolalla*. No Score in this world that I know that adapts so perfectly atmosphere, mood, pictures, colors and message of the "media"


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 23, 2014)

Ganvai @ Mon Jun 23 said:


> But really the best Score that fits perfectly to it's "media" is *"The Last Of Us" by Gustavo Santaolalla*. No Score in this world that I know that adapts so perfectly atmosphere, mood, pictures, colors and message of the "media"



I've not heard that - must check it out, cos now I want to add The Motorcycle Diaries to my list. Fell in the love with the score on the DVD menu before I even started watching the film, and film and score are a perfect match.

And still one more contender - Run Lola Run. The dance-oriented score is so integral to the film which imo is a work of genius. If you don't know anything about it and fancy taking a punt on it, it's best not know ANYTHING about it going in. I can't describe how fun it was to watch for the first time not knowing what tricks were in store, but it repeat views extremely well too. A tour de force.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 23, 2014)

No Country for Old Men  

In all seriousness, it makes me cringe to see composers using this film as "scoring practice" on Youtube. Talk about gilding the lily...


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 23, 2014)

just 5:

Laura (1944, Music: David Raksin)

Love Story (1970, M.: Francis Lai)

Taxi Driver (1976, M.: Bernhard Herrman)

Brazil (1985, M.: Michael Kamen)

Naked Lunch (1991, M.: Howard Shore & Ornette Coleman)


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 23, 2014)

Although I had been performing as a musician before seeing it, I can't think of anything other than the first film where I actually recognised the music as an intrigal part of the whole experience. 
For A Few Dollars More.

Yes, there have been others since but that one had the lamp flashing above my head :D


----------



## BenBotkin (Oct 23, 2014)

Raiders of the Lost Ark - Williams
Jurassic Park - Williams
E.T. - Williams
The Rocketeer - Horner
How to Train Your Dragon - Powell
Band of Brothers - Kamen (miniseries)


----------



## impressions (Oct 23, 2014)

Living Fossil @ Thu Oct 23 said:


> just 5:
> 
> Laura (1944, Music: David Raksin)
> 
> ...



yes, naked lunch what a crazy movie and soundtrack. mr robocop did pretty good job too.

for me, there are too many but on the epic/hollywood side its
back to the future-silvestri
conan, the barbarian-basil poledouris
almost anything by williams, probably superman as one of his best.
they call me nobody- morricone


----------



## Rctec (Oct 23, 2014)

"Once Upon A Time In America"
"Midnight Express"
"Close Encounters"
"Shawshank Redemtion"
"blade runner"


----------



## devastat (Oct 23, 2014)

There are so many, but this hasn't been listed yet - Solaris by Cliff Martinez. 

Amazing film and score.


----------



## jackal (Oct 23, 2014)

" The last samurai" by Hans
i'ts a F...... Masterpiece


----------



## H.R. (Oct 24, 2014)

The Thin Red Line


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Oct 24, 2014)

Vertigo - Herrmann
Lawrence of Arabia - Maurice Jarre
The Day The Earyh Stood Still - Herrmann
Chinatown - Goldsmith
Raiders of the lost Ark - John Williams
LOTRA trilogy - Shore
Once Upon A Time In The West - Morricone


----------



## Alastair (Oct 29, 2014)

Definitely E.T. - there's something about it, the perfect score to a film. I think the symbiosis between film and score is something that will be very difficult to surpass, perhaps ever.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 29, 2014)

Mononoke Hime - Joe Hisaishi. Really, how can a movie get any more beautiful than this?

LOTR trilogy - Enough said. Howard transcended above himself on this one.

W.


----------



## Malo (Oct 30, 2014)

Nuovo Cinema Paradiso - Ennio and Andrea Morricone
Surprised this hasn't been mentioned. My personal Morricone favorite.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 30, 2014)

Thinking about this more...I think the answer is Once Upon a Time in the West. Tangerine Dream could have score Blade Runner, Goblin could have scored Halloween, Goldsmith could have scored E.T./Star Wars...can't think of anyone else who could have scored the Leone flick though. It's perfect...all four themes and 275 edits of it.


----------



## Neifion (Oct 31, 2014)

- The Lion King - HZ - the combo of Zulu chants and soaring Zimmer orchestra just worked fantastic together
- Stargate - David Arnold - the soundtrack is like Lawrence of Arabia in space...which is exactly what the film is!
- Hook - JW - the movie is like Christmas in how it makes you feel young again, and so is the score. I mean, seriously, who else can evoke a feast THAT perfectly besides JW?
- Stardust - Ilan Eshkeri - really charming tongue-in-cheek fantasy film, with an equally charming, swashbuckling, and magical score


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 31, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> ... Tangerine Dream could have score Blade Runner, ...



to be honest, i'm extremely glad that Vangelis scored Blade Runner.
While i think it's better to stay away from assumptions that can't be verified or falsified i'm pretty sure that TD wouldn't have done something similarly fitting.
The Blade Runner score for that movie is just "perfect".


----------



## Andrew Christie (Oct 31, 2014)

Hmmm how long is a piece of string??  


One's that ring true for me:

Don Davis - The Matrix
JW - Superman and Jurassic Park
Howard Shore - LOTR Trilogy
HZ/JNH - Batman Begins
HZ - The Lion King
Elfman - Spiderman and Edward Scissorhands
Silvestri - Back To The Future
Brad Fiedel - Terminator
Vangelis - Blade Runner

So many more but those are the first that come to mind! Struggle to separate visuals from the music in my head when I here these (for great reasons  )


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 31, 2014)

Forbidden Planet - Louis and Bebe Baron.

Pioneering in 1956. Still amazing today.

The Taking of Pelham One Two Three (Original Version) - David Shire

Who knew 12 tone rows could be so groovy? Captured the atmosphere and essence of the film memorably.


----------



## ryans (Oct 31, 2014)

Predator 1 and 2


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 31, 2014)

Living Fossil @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> givemenoughrope @ Thu Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Tangerine Dream could have score Blade Runner, ...
> ...



I agree that it wouldn't have been the same film. Just saying it could have been done.


----------



## passenger57 (Oct 31, 2014)

Star Trek II


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 31, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> I agree that it wouldn't have been the same film. Just saying it could have been done.



What i always wonder about, when i listen to the music of Blade Runner, that is has preserved its "freshness" and somehow its "modernity".
When listening to TD, i rather hear that its very, very old, and produced in a way, which today wouldn't be placeable (that goes for music and production technique).
But i also have to admit that i don't have a very accurate knowledge of their repertoire and for sure haven't heard a big part of it.
Are there any pieces of TD that you would recommend me to enlargen my focus [and to change my view]?

Best regards, 
Sigi


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 31, 2014)

Yea, I dunno... Maybe it has something to do with no one really being able to fully replicate Vangelis' sound and approach? Maybe it was just a perfect film music moment? The TD influence is still very much alive (maybe now more than ever?... 'Thief' --> 'Drive') but I can see what you're saying. 

Maybe HZ has something to say about this since he was influenced by these artists. (I've always thought of the HZ approach generally as a cross between Blade Runner and 60s Ennio. A winning combo.)


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2014)

'This is England'

The characters, and story really struck a personal chord with me. Then the actual chords struck me even harder. Love this film & Ludovico Einaudi.


----------



## cAudio (Nov 4, 2014)

Cinema Paradiso
The double life of Veronique
Babel


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 4, 2014)

Really? This far in and I'm the first to mention _Last of the Mohicans?_


----------



## jaeroe (Nov 4, 2014)

Tone Deaf @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> Really? This far in and I'm the first to mention _Last of the Mohicans?_



Wasn't that film a bit of a mess re music? Had three composers I think. Powerful film, though.


----------



## jaeroe (Nov 4, 2014)

When John Williams comes up some part of me has a gut reaction of "isn't that just cliche?".... but, he comes up all the time for a reason. He really is incredible. Sure, some of the music can be derivative, but it's film music. Who isn't at times (especially with film schedules)? But, he's done so so many amazing scores.

William's understanding of the orchestra, orchestral literature, and the way he contours to a scene, and then with so many insanely good scores, he really is on another level. He's written a lot of the most iconic music for film. And of course, he works with one of the best filmmakers ever, so there are plenty of amazing film/score combinations to choose from there. They done just so many excellent film together....

People have brought up a lot of great scores/films. A few I'd add (thought not necessarily in my top 10):

Iron Giant - Kamen
Also thought X-Men a good super hero film, and a really well done score. 

David Arnold - being asked to re-do an iconic score for an iconic character/story is a seemingly no win situation, but his score for Casino Royale is simply masterful. Working within a serious straight jacket, his score is a study in contour and building and shifting momentum. Truest film to the books, as well.

Starship Troopers - Basil Poledouris
Ingenius, hilarious, and thoroughly entertaining film about war propaganda and war, Poledouris' score is just awesome.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 4, 2014)

the quality of "groupthink" is truly remarkable.everytime I think of a new film,I see someone beat me to it.
my gosh,I agree with all of you.


----------



## jaeroe (Nov 4, 2014)

One guy who I think is often an excellent composer, and often overlooked, is Edward Shearmur. But, he's been a bit cursed with some terrible films. And certainly a lot of films that weren't as good as his scores. He can be really hit or miss, I find, but I think that is largely due to just bad filmmaking, not necessarily him.

But of his scores, these are the better scores and films, I think:

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Count of Monte Cristo
Wings of the Dove
K-Pax (works great with the imagery)

By far the number one guilty pleasure film and score of his - Reign of Fire
Oh, man is that a guilty pleasure film. The film is.... what can one say..... Just watch Mathew McConaghey tower dive and it says it all. But, the score is fantastic in a lot of places, and then just super Holst-Planets rip in others. But, at the end of the day, it's a composer's job to do what the director/filmmakers ask.

And lest I go off topic, I'll properly start another thread with the inverse....

Great score - not nearly as good film (and also great film, not nearly as good score):

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... =1#3828292


----------

